# Ice shanty regulations



## angelitakatrina (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm putting my first permenant ice shanty on the water this year. Do I have to put my full address on there or just the city? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## icefalcon (Jan 30, 2009)

A person placing a shanty on the ice for fishing shall permanently affix their name and address on all sides of the shanty in legible letters at least 2 inches in height. The letters shall be readily visible and consist of material not soluble in water. The name and address must be on the shanty and may not be placed on a board or other material that is then attached to the shanty. Tents or other temporary shelters that are removed from the ice each day do not require identification. 

Probably whole address but Most I see have name and just city.

send a PM to Dead Short.


----------



## angelitakatrina (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks. I had found this same information on the DNR website, I just wasn't sure about full address. Thanks again.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JimJim (Jan 4, 2012)

You need full address. If you let the shanty go through in the spring, the DNR needs to find you to fine you (cost of removal).


----------



## WhiteTailHunter87 (Nov 29, 2008)

I would put the full address city zip code full name the dnr was hammer guys on the bay for only having name an city


----------

